# New member, same old fish (and a new one)



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hi! Though I am not new to bettas, I am new to this website and I just wanted to share my three bettas. 

*Titan* (SD CT male, black and red-a little blue iridescence)

View attachment 12226


*Kreios [Lord/Master]* (Brown and orange/red-black lining on fins and somewhat blue BF pattern SD-?- PK male)

View attachment 12225

View attachment 12227


*Deimos [Terror]* (Blue/purple/red/black copper dragon-?- SD CT male)








View attachment 12223

View attachment 12224



I just got Deimos yesterday-he took up my last spot. I was waiting for a HM to show up but he was special . And since my LPS never has special fish...

All of them came from the same store. Kreios was sold as a female-they are so ignorant! And I got Titan for the price of a VT. The store does take pretty good care of their fish

Oh yeah, and Titan ate his fins so they no longer look like that. He had fungus as well  but he's all better. He's on medication so he doesn't get finrot. I would go on and on but I have to go so this is my post, and sorry for the big pics.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your fish are gorgeous! We've had a lot of people on here that bought a "female" and it turns out to be a PK male.lol


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Haha, thanks! Actually, I knew he was a PK because I've been keeping my eye out for them. They seem to have sometimes no females, sometimes a few PKs with a few females and sometimes all females. They're all in those terrible little cups though.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, I had a fish named Deimos (; He recently passed away, so I hope you have better luck! Beautiful boys, and geez I really wish I could find a plakat...


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Aw I'm sorry about Deimos. What was he like (color, fins, personality)? Actually I had a name switch, Kreios was Deimos and Deimos was Adonis but I decided that these names suited them each better. 

Yeah, actually they don't have them (PKs) that often. There were two and after two weeks he (Kreios) was still there so I got him. I had them hold Deimos for me because I was afraid someone else would buy him.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Deimos was a black CT with blue and black smears on him, like a child took fingerpaint and rubbed on him  My first betta, actually. He was a BRAT. Poor baby got into a fight with my DBT, and was never quite the same after. Fin rot, slowing down, lethargy... he finally passed when I was on Spring Vacation. In a way, it was a relief. He was obviously so far gone when I left...
Anyways, I always go through numerous name changes, then up keeping the one I thought of first. Once I pick a name, I can't change it... unless it doesn't "Fit". My first snake had about 5 names before Loki stuck xD
I also went with the Greek theme at first, having Deimos, Akakios, Thanatos, Eros, ect. (like the "os`") Their names changed, though. Akakios is now Ace. Thanatos and Eros were actually the same fish, with Thanatos being renamed Eros when he died. I felt so bad, since I only had him for a day.

I've babbled. 
Welcome to the forum, again! So many new members, I'm losing track xD

Edit: I really am losing track~! That was my first Welcome, which SHOULD have been the first thing I said xD Sorry about that!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice fish! Deimos is gorgeous!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oh, it's okay. I do that a lot too lol. 

Yeah I normally take quite a while to choose a name, and then keep it. The shortest amount of time it took for me to name a betta was about one hour, and the longest a week and a half. This might be the first time I've ever switched/changed their names.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Fermin-

Thanks!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

CodeRed-

would you happen to know if Deimos is a dragon? I can't quite tell, sometimes it seems like he is and sometimes it seems like he isn't.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful boys!!!

I have a copper CT boy too.  

LOVE your Plakat!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

doggyhog thanks!

That's cool, what color copper?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think he's quite a dragon, sadly. DH said it best, metallic copper I would say


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

CodeRed yeah in some ways he really looks like one but he didn't seem to meet all the "requirements".


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Dragons can be hard to identify, really. Even I have some trouble time to time, and I've been doing this thing for a year or so now xD They tend to have "thick" scales, with some... different colored scales? It's hard to describe. Like there's another layer of scales, usually a different color, underneath. It usually comes up around their face, but very rarely actually completely covers the face. Do you get what I'm saying?
I think a lot of bettas are called Dragons when they're not, but they're so hard to say for sure that you can't really go around saying who's is and isn't.

Babbling again. Late. xD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure he's not a dragon then. His head is black and then the rest of his body is the copper, but he does have a few random colored scales on his head. I don't think that is "dragoning" (I think I made up a word!) though, just random scales. He doesn't really look like all the dragons I've seen (AquaBid) but also the pics don't exactly look like him. 

I'm leaning towards he's not a dragon.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He might not be a dragon, but he sure is handsome  Don't let the non-dragonness get you down, though. At 11 bettas, not one a dragon, I couldn't be happier xD The term and look is nice, but it's not everything.


... Did that make sense? I need sleep, I'm starting to lose whatever sense I had five minutes ago.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Looking at him "in person," he does almost seem to have two layers of scales, but only sometimes. Like a silvery layer on top of the other color(s), and esp. on his fins (though I think that's the copper-the dragons I've seen it doesn't affect their fins). He seems to be...blackish underneath.

I don't know now. He just doesn't quite look like a dragon but he kind of does...


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oh don't worry, I don't really care whether he's a dragon or not. In fact, when I first saw him I thought "COPPER!!!" and didn't even think dragon. It would be cool, but if he's not I won't die (severe understatement). I'm just trying to...sorry lost my train of though. Umm...

Yeah, I'm tired too, lol.

Oh! I'm trying to...consider all my options? Not quite what I was looking for but does that work for you-understanding wise? Sorry I'm very confusing and random when I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

All right... here's something I forgot to add xD Dragons have an almost rough look to them, due to the layers of scales. Bumpy, in a way. Look up dragon betta in google and you'll see what I'm talking about. Only you can compare the real fish and what's on google, since we all know cameras and their flashes take colors and warp them. Good luck~! I'm not saying he's not a dragon, by the by. If you think he is, then he very well could be! Only the breeder truly knows, and they're not around right now xD

Edit: And it's totally okay xD Lack of sleep makes for interesting conversations xD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yup then no dragon, he's pretty smooth XD. Is the betta in your avatar a cambodian? (Sorry I know random) Because he's really nice!

And as the new fish, Deimos has become the new attention of the camera. But after flaring nonstop yesterday, he will not flare today! Maybe he got tired of pictures...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope you don't mind, I'm going to show you a couple of pictures of the dragons that I've owned. The last picture is Gabriel who I own now.  You can see that they have a metallic color to them.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Akeros (Avatar) and his brother, Rhynon, are my strange one  They look somewhat cambodian, but they're... different xD Mystery boys. Couldn't be happier, though. 

I have also noticed that my boys, at least, flare the most one day after they've been moved to a new tank. Sherbet, my CT, flared non-stop for the first 24 hours living with me, then almost never flared again xD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy-

No problem, thanks actually. Gabriel is beautiful! Where did you get him? And your other dragons? Deimos almost looks like the one in the second picture...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Gorgeous bettas.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome!!!! You have some absolutely stunning boys!!! I especially love that little plakat. How cute is he?!?! <3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CR: Your boys seem to be Bi colors. 

To the OP: Your boy isn't a dragon, but he is a beautiful copper!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

DH, but they're also butterflies of a sort. Their tails are very obviously a different color :3 xD Is it possible to be a bicolor and a butterfly??


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Jayy, Zenandra, doggyhog, 

Thanks!

doggyhog, yeah that's my conclusion from all the comments now XD. Though my dream come true would be a copper OHM dragon. If only, if only. Well, one can dream. Lol.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Are either of these dragons? Sorry I have so many dragon questions!

View attachment 12297


View attachment 12298


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

The yellow one is a dragon, the second one isn't. I got Gabriel at Petco and my other dragons were from a family run pet store.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks. I really wanted that yellow one (it was on Aquabid) but the price plus shipping was too much.

I really wish I had a Petco, but I don't. I have a PetSmart, Incredipet and Pet Supermarket. Never ever go to Pet Supermarket. There used to be a local place called Just Fish but they closed  they took great care of their fish, even though they only had a few bettas, because the owner was a marine biologist.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually wouldn't call the yellow one a Dragon. The scales aren't thick enough don't cover the body like a dragon's does. 

CR: It's veeery possible.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Really? It was being sold as a dragon.


----------

